# NBD: Ibanez GWB35 Fretless 5-String (lots of Photos)



## simonXsludge (Jun 22, 2012)

Dudes!

I wanted to get a bass for my home studio in forever, with my solo project plans in mind. I also just happened to record all the bass tracks for my band's new album, due to the bassist's crazy work schedule, so I was kinda hooked on bass again. I was thinking about getting a SR bass, because I used to own one way back in the day and I really like their playability. But somehow, I thought I'd rather like something special.

Then I stumbled over this Gary Willis signature fretless 5-string and the price point seemed right, plus I always wanted to try a fretless bass. Ibanez sent it over for me to have a test ride and I'm really liking it so far. The quality seems really good for a non-Prestige instrument and I seem to be able to figure the whole fretless thing out quick enough to not give up already. So I'm really curious to learn more and guess I should keep it.

On to the photos:






Not a huuuge fan of black in general, but the flat black looks alright. Nicely stealthy.





The bass is incredibly light in weight.





I usually have a dislike for sigs on instruments, but somehow I do not mind that one.




















Dat "fret"board looks so sleek...





...and I love those machine heads. They are very precise, too.










That neck is so fast. 19mm at the first, 21mm at the 12th fret.






Hope you guys enjoy! I will try and record something / incorporate it into a clip ASAP!


----------



## Splinterhead (Jun 22, 2012)

First off its a Gary Willis sig which = monstrous win. 
If you're not familiar with his work, google Tribal Tech and enjoy his frightening playing!
I'd love to get a fretless one day. Obviously you have to be quite a bit more accurate with your left hand to stay in pitch but man its worth it.
Congrats on such a cool bass!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 22, 2012)

How do you like it? I bought a cheapo fretless that I'm in love with but will want to upgrade eventually I'm sure.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jun 22, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> How do you like it? I bought a cheapo fretless that I'm in love with but will want to upgrade eventually I'm sure.


It honestly doesn't feel that cheap, which I'm quite lucky about. It's light weight and balances very well, the neck is super slim and the controls are easy to work with. It will need a perfect setup, but it works for now.

Another great feature are the original Gary Willis Gotoh tuners, no cheap OEM stuff here! You're getting a lot for your money with this.


----------



## Nag (Jun 22, 2012)

Awww man the Gary Willis is such a nice bass... I have no clue who he is but his bass is awesome. Nicest fretless I know, very happy NGD !


----------



## ixlramp (Jun 22, 2012)

This has an awesome 'ebonol' board, super smooth, hard and deep black: 'high pressure laminate of black paper and phenolic resin'.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Jun 24, 2012)

That is quite the bass you have there, sir. Very nice. But I'm surprised I'm the first one to ask this - what is that massive thing between the pickup and the neck?


----------



## Origin (Jun 24, 2012)

Have one myself, it's a fine-playing machine.  Congrats.

The ramp between the pickup and neck is meant to encourage a certain finger positioning and discourage hard playing etc, or something along that line. I think it's in the model description online.


----------



## jake7doyle (Jun 24, 2012)

whats the thing in front of the pickup?


----------



## simonXsludge (Jun 24, 2012)

jake7doyle said:


> whats the thing in front of the pickup?


That question has been answered in the post above yours.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 24, 2012)

Very nice! Love the Gary Willis model.  I was at a clinic he did years ago and he was explaining the input he gave Ibanez when designing his bass and it really did make sense. Congrats man!


----------



## pushpull7 (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm bumping this. I'm curious how it all turned out.

For me, my thoughts on getting a fretless are:

Fret markers. The ol' ears just are NOT to be trusted! 
I'll never use anything but a single pup, so win there
Won't kill the bank account (cannot justify more than about 800-900 total)
Love the right hand/thumb rest

The neg though it looks nice in your excellent photos, I dunno if an all black color is really gonna do it for me. If the hardware was chrome (I know......ibby........I get it)


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Nov 7, 2012)

Finger ramp... ugh.

Nice score, though


----------



## TemjinStrife (Nov 7, 2012)

Origin said:


> Have one myself, it's a fine-playing machine.  Congrats.
> 
> The ramp between the pickup and neck is meant to encourage a certain finger positioning and discourage hard playing etc, or something along that line. I think it's in the model description online.



It just keeps your fingerstrokes shorter, which allows you to play more quickly and more accurately.


----------



## pushpull7 (Nov 7, 2012)

@finger rest thingy: You can take it off if you want

A shit viddy of him playing.

Why are 99% of viddys for bass so crap?


----------



## simonXsludge (Nov 7, 2012)

I freaking love that bass, it's so much fun. Although I don't play it in a classic way, I guess. I use it with a lot of distortion. I used it for the recording of this clip:

Ibanez RG2228A / Ibanez GWB35 Fretless Tone Test by mo)))ulder on SoundCloud

It actually looks good for an all black instrument, too. Saying that as a glossy black hater, but the matte black is cool.


----------



## pushpull7 (Nov 7, 2012)

Dude, I LOVE that! I'm more traditional with my playing. 

I'm glad it's working out for you. I'm starting to get the bug for a fretless, as I look, this one is starting to win me over.......


----------



## pushpull7 (Nov 8, 2012)

It would take me a couple of weeks to get this down but........

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyjcFhR1DMM&feature=related

18mth no interest at MF.................. I'm SO TEMPTED!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Nov 8, 2012)

chrisharbin said:


> @finger rest thingy: You can take it off if you want
> 
> A shit viddy of him playing.
> 
> Why are 99% of viddys for bass so crap?



Terribly small microphones in cameras with a small frequency range?
On top of this add terrible computer/laptop speakers?

I assume this based on my experience recording myself.

Most bass vids I can't even hear half the notes unless I output my sound through an amplifier and floor speakers.


----------



## pushpull7 (Nov 8, 2012)

I know, but go through and search for guitar viddys and there are many upon many that are really well done. Seems like every single time I want to hear one of my bass heros it's just some shit cellphone uplink. I don't understand why there are not inspiring videos from the great bassists (other than a small handful)


----------



## pushpull7 (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm so CLOSE to ordering this.......I haven't even paid off my RG721 yet 

But 18 mo's no interest and looks like I can get 100 bucks off too. But no case. So I'd have to factor in a new set of strings and a gigbag.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Nov 8, 2012)

chrisharbin said:


> I know, but go through and search for guitar viddys and there are many upon many that are really well done. Seems like every single time I want to hear one of my bass heros it's just some shit cellphone uplink. I don't understand why there are not inspiring videos from the great bassists (other than a small handful)



Because


----------



## pushpull7 (Nov 9, 2012)

I don't solo much. I like a lot of color though. So, it's really common for me to add little bits higher on the neck. Not busy really, just color.

Still gasing HARD. Trying to ditch some stuff first though, I'm drowning in stuff currently........


----------



## simonXsludge (Nov 9, 2012)

chrisharbin said:


> Trying to ditch some stuff first though, I'm drowning in stuff currently........


Ha, that's good man. At least you have stuff to get rid off and sell. You won't regret getting that thing.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 14, 2012)

ixlramp said:


> hard and deep black



"i'll take 'porn video search tags' for $1000!"


----------



## L1ght (Nov 14, 2012)

Damn that fretboard looks like marble! That bass is insanely nice!


----------



## pushpull7 (Nov 15, 2012)

I haven't ordered it yet. I should. I'm not likely to get a better price than currently, but I'm kinda tired trying to decide what to play as my collection grows


----------



## pushpull7 (Nov 15, 2012)

Dear Musicians Friend.............

YER KILLIN' me with these deals!!! 

Trying ............ to..................resist!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pushpull7 (Nov 15, 2012)

So what strings should I order with it??? 

I wonder if tapered would be good. But prolly just some DR 40-120 will be good enough.


----------



## pushpull7 (Nov 20, 2012)

I GUESS 20% off and 18 no interest financing is all I can take........MINE MINE MINE!

Have no idea when it will get here with in being Thanksgiving weekend but sometime next week I'll get my fretless on! 

Only thing is, I forgot to order some strings to go with it  (I'll see if I can fix that later......


----------



## pushpull7 (Nov 26, 2012)

I'll just ask here,

@Shitson: Did you do anything special with action/strings/or setup? It's been 15 years since I've had a fretless. I plan on doing standard B to G tuning personally and like light strings (I'm sure the stock strings will suck  ) 

I haven't really found anything terrific on setting up a fretless, my premium 1405 is done pretty nicely now (by me  )


----------



## simonXsludge (Nov 27, 2012)

Hey.

I didn't do much to it and it played and sounded nice right out of the box. The stock strings aren't too bad. I wanna try some DR black beauties on it, because that should look ridiculous.


----------



## pushpull7 (Nov 28, 2012)

Dude, this thing is SICK! If it's not raining tomorrow I'll take some crappy-compared-to yours pics

Yeah, stock, out of the box, plug and play! Like buttah


----------



## AliceLG (Nov 28, 2012)

Crazy question here: can you fret over the ramp?


----------



## simonXsludge (Nov 28, 2012)

AliceLG said:


> Crazy question here: can you fret over the ramp?


You could.


----------



## pushpull7 (Nov 28, 2012)

I found this 

Setup Instruction Manual

Thanks to Shitson for all the help!!!!!


----------



## simonXsludge (Nov 29, 2012)

You're welcome!


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Nov 29, 2012)

Going to be getting one of these for christmas. Super super excited for fretless madness.


----------



## simonXsludge (Nov 30, 2012)

DavidLopezJr said:


> Going to be getting one of these for christmas. Super super excited for fretless madness.


Looking at your avatar, that makes us share two Ibanez instruments in our collections.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Nov 30, 2012)

shitsøn;3294077 said:


> Looking at your avatar, that makes us share two Ibanez instruments in our collections.


By any chance do you have a RG550? Cause that would make us have three in common


----------



## simonXsludge (Nov 30, 2012)

DavidLopezJr said:


> By any chance do you have a RG550? Cause that would make us have three in common


Damn... I do!


----------



## pushpull7 (Nov 30, 2012)

shitsøn;3294143 said:


> Damn... I do!



so much win!


----------



## roast (Dec 4, 2012)

There was a GWB35 on sale recently for a really good price here in Ireland... regretting not picking it up now after seeing those pics!


----------



## pushpull7 (Dec 5, 2012)

roast said:


> There was a GWB35 on sale recently for a really good price here in Ireland... regretting not picking it up now after seeing those pics!



It's actually sexier in person even though shitson's photo are really good. It's just win. 

Now, to be fair, there is a reason it's in that price range  but for the coin I can't imagine better. That neck! That's the best part.....silky! Not all ibby's are like that.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Jun 8, 2013)

Hmm I might look into getting a gwb35, I was looking on Ibanezes site at the 1005 then I saw the price and was like NOPE hahaha. How does the finger ramp feel? I've never played with one.

I sort of want of these and also that crazy limited ashula bass too... Ibanez make some nice cheaper basses it seems. Great score man.


----------



## pushpull7 (Jun 8, 2013)

I love the finger ramp personally. Prolly one of my favorite parts of the bass. The nut came loose after my string change though  I have SG handy for just such an occasion though. 

I love the tuners, every bass should have those!

It sounds good to me, a couple of others have commented on the preamp but it's fine to me. I'm a pretty middleoftheroad bassist. I can play some nice stuff, but I'm not an expert on the "fretless" sound.

I got mine new for about 600usd shipped, I think it's a nice fretless option for that price range. Shitson got his for much less, I believe


----------



## pushpull7 (Jun 8, 2013)

Oh, unless you have a place to sit/hang it you'll have to get a case. They come w/o


----------



## 77zark77 (Jun 8, 2013)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmh smooth and smart !  

Congrats !


----------

